

This is why puzzle CAPTCHA's are wrong - iamdave
http://apina.nwpshost.com/9097.jpg

======
dhimes
Hilarious! Of course the real issue is that with a multiple-choice answer, a
bot doesn't even have to work the puzzle.

------
amrithk
Wow. I could never solve this in my first try...let alone in 29 seconds.

------
13ren
Reminds me of Robocop: _You have 10 seconds to die._

